# IDA, PVD approved or neither?



## JackM (Jun 29, 2020)

Anyone an input on this? Is there any benefit in gaining any certification or is just another one of those pointless things for the mantelpiece?

Those who have done either/both did you see any increase in custom? I'm interested to hear feedback from established detailers with years experience as I've not seen a single one of them mention it..


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm personally PVD, it's not designed to bring you more work. It's the support network behind you, and this year for sure they're upping their game as far as the sign up process including exams both practical and theory

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rolty84 (Apr 7, 2014)

i am currently looking into this aswell, i think being certified gives the customers extra reassurance, but then again most people don't care either way. As long as you are insured and know what your doing and do a great job, does it really matter?
Still debating this with myself lol


----------

